# CBD once again



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I am on this train again. I have found some cbd flower to smoke legally in the uk. I figure it is the cheapest and most efficient way atm for me. I have been taking A LOT of hemp tea which tastes ok and has a good calming effect. Only 2 days of doing that and my sleep feels deeper

Anyway, I did a whole thread on this before and how I think that if THC caused this CBD has opposing effects so could help. And sleep seems a big issue for me. Whether 8 or 12 hours sleep I never wake up rested. So I am hoping this helps. Anyway, I will update how it goes once I get the 'bud'


----------



## JohnWalker (24 d ago)

Stumbled across your thread, but I don't see any follow-up on the fate of the bud. What kind of CBD flower can be smoked in the UK?


----------



## GaryBlad (1 mo ago)

It might be interesting to grow a bud yourself. But it is a detailed job that requires specific skills to develop a bud. And there is a risk of a fiasco. If you know which CBD flower is legal in the UK, isn't it easier to buy it legally? An acquaintance of mine, a CBD distributor who works around the world, knows firsthand almost all the nuances of this production. I don't know if they work with the UK, but they have a range for all tastes. It would only be necessary to determine which variety is legal in your country.


----------

